# Mayor Bloomberg Pushes, Injures Stephen Jackson



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

SI.com



> “He didn’t fall on her. He came close and I just pushed him a little bit.”


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's a video of the incident; I don't see him push Jackson. He's still an ass-hat for ordering beer baseline in the middle of the game... and then for lying about it for some reason.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That's what I call home court advantage.


----------

